# How would you finish buckeye burl?



## angboy (Jun 6, 2006)

[?]I'm working on a baron pen made of stabilized buckeye burl. It's a very special gift for someone so I want to be absolutely sure I don't mess anything up. I plan to send it to Ken to engrave it after I'm done. Problem is, I don't have forever to get it done. 

I was thinking about using lacquer, but if I do that, put on several coats over several days, then let it sit for a week or so, assemble it, that's already taken awhile. Then I think someone posted recently about having problems with a lacquer finished pen melting or the finish coming off somehow when they mailed it soon after it was done. And I seem to remember (but maybe I just imagined this part) that the suggestion was made to not do anything like that with it until it sat for about 2 weeks. 

So now, if I do all that and then have to send it to Ken and give him some time to get it engraved, we're talking about a month or so before it's done. I had allowed that much time to begin with, and had originally started with another pen, but didn't like it when I finished it a few days ago- it had already served the time though, but now I had to start again. 

What other ways would people suggest would be best for finishing this project? [?]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jun 6, 2006)

CA


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 6, 2006)

I have to agree with Stan.  You do a great CA finish.  That way you can send it off later in the week. [8D]


----------



## JimGo (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll third Stan's suggestion.


----------



## chigdon (Jun 6, 2006)

Me four!


----------



## kf4knf (Jun 6, 2006)

Angboy, I will be honest with you...

I read all these posts about CA finishes and they really seemed like a pain in the @ss to do.  I fought for weeks trying to find an alternative that would work as good with less work.  FORGET IT!

These guys are not trying to lead you down the wrong road.  I tried CA finishing tonight and its knocked my socks off!  If sanded properly you will have a nice smooth pen with an almost glass like shine.  Its not nearly as hard as I had my made it out to be in my mind.  

Take the time, do it right and you wont be disapointed!!![]


----------



## Pipes (Jun 7, 2006)

CA most likely !! IMO  would be the best [8D]




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 7, 2006)

Personally my preference is for the three part BUFFING process. I have a pic in my album of a 'buckeye' if interested. Wonderful choice of wood and I'm certain the 'special' person will cherish the pen when it's given from the heart. 

-Peter-[]


----------



## Dario (Jun 7, 2006)

First, I've never turned commercially stabilized wood yet.

Turned my share of buckeye and since they are soft...I always stabilize with thin CA and use CA as a finish exclusively.


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 7, 2006)

For Stabilized Bukeye burl,

I have found using the Buffer and a jewelry buffing compound
works well, and no time to wait.

Hope this helps.


----------



## angboy (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks everybody. I decided to go with a few coats of CA. And Peter, of course it'll get finished off with the buffing system! That's the final step, after some CA!


----------

